# squat for a month?



## RockyTheFlyingSquirrel (Aug 24, 2012)

Around the east bay area, norcal... getting tired.. looking for a place to rest for a month.. willing to work or pay. Cops got me down.. fuck this shit. I ain't no criminal! Anyone have any suggestions for norcal?


----------



## eske silver (Sep 6, 2012)

http://squattheplanet.com/threads/lets-squat-in-oakland.14674/


----------



## coyote mogollon (May 19, 2018)

RockyTheFlyingSquirrel said:


> Around the east bay area, norcal... getting tired.. looking for a place to rest for a month.. willing to work or pay. Cops got me down.. fuck this shit. I ain't no criminal! Anyone have any suggestions for norcal?



When the city''s got me down I head out to the sierras or somewhere closer by, like Mount Tam. Squatting in the wilds is great fun, you get to build your own special little squat-fort, long as its hidden. Its still possible to squat in the bay area, We're in the Mission in sf for 5 years now at same place. But i ainty gonna lie: things are tight round here. Economy is booming for the techies, so that means less empty houses. I pray for another 'economic meltdown'


----------

